# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Грандиозная распродажа вещей!!!

## Piston2010

Грандиозная распродажа вещей!!!
Все вещи живут в центре
тел: 093 501 60 08 Вадим

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №1
Узкопленочный киносъемочный аппарат Кварц-2М. Новый Цена:500гр

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №2
ружье для подводной охоты Б\У. Цена:400гр

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №3 
Монитор Samsung SuncMaster 500p Цена:50гр

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №4
Проектор слайдов Ikolux AJ 24 Цена:1000гр

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №5 ПРОДАНО!!!!
Фоторужье Зенит ФС-12 Новый. Цена:1700гр

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №6
Видео плеер Panasonic P04 Рабочий  в хорошем состоянии. Цена:300гр

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №7
Проигрыватель виниловых пластинок Вега 106 стерео в очень хорошем состоянии. Цена:400гр

----------


## subziro

цены совсем не ахти я вам скажу

----------


## Besota

А шо вы хтите это ж раритеты!!!!

----------


## Piston2010

Самое главное все рабочее!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Piston2010

Вот еще несколько интересных экземпляров!!!!!!! https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=879070

----------


## konjara

Интересует подводное ружье!!! Где в Центре вы находитесь,желательно телефон.

----------


## Серж

Монитор стоит потолок 50 грн.

----------


## Piston2010

Ну забирай за 50 грн. Если в центр то сам завезу

----------


## controller

> А шо вы хтите это ж раритеты!!!!


 До раритетов они еще не доросли -надо подождать лет 20-30.

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №8
Cable modem Motorola SB5101E с блоком питания как новый 150 грн

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №9
Switch Planet SW-801 (V.2) на 8 портов c блоком питания 100грн

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №10 Продано
Налодонники и наколенники 20грн

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №11
Антикварные мраморные часы (очень старые) 250грн

----------


## Piston2010

Тельфер продан!

----------


## Дядя Женя

> Тельфер продан!


 Надо бы отметить.

----------


## Юлия1210

Лот №86
Электронагреватель НОВЫЙ
 Продан или нет?

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №86 Электронагреватель Продан

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №101
 Супер раритетный персональный компьютер ATARI!!!!! 
ПРОДАН!!!!

----------


## Piston2010

Лот №30 Bluetooth
Продан

----------


## ev.pris

часы мраморные еще есть-какая цена?

----------


## Piston2010

Нет!

----------


## юрий.

мотор ветерок 8м продан спс вам за вещь

----------


## Piston2010

Пользуйтесь!!!!

----------


## Piston2010

Апик!

----------


## Piston2010

Кошелек укрсиббанк продан. Осталось 4шт.

----------


## Piston2010

АП!

----------


## Танюха37

Какая нынче цена на состарившуюся кукушку в часах?))

----------


## Piston2010

Ап!

----------


## Shura1025

> Лот №95
> Супер скоростной скейт ВИРАЖ
> Вложение 2787479Вложение 2787480


 Добрый вечер!
Сколько будет стоить данный экземпляр?

----------


## Piston2010

АП!

----------


## Piston2010

АПЧЕГ

----------


## Piston2010

Ап

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## Piston2010

АПЧЕГ

----------


## ECLIPS

Подводное ружье продано?

----------


## Piston2010

АП!

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## libertun

А в какую цену ковер и если можно телефон в личку.

----------


## Наталия_конвалия

Лот 44 - цена? Утюг.

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## el-ka

Элетрокофеварка с песком в наличии и почем?

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## artyr_n

Лот №101 еще в продаже, если да то какая цена?

----------


## Piston2010

Ап

----------


## Луговая Ведьма

Лот №94
Электрокофеварка на песке - цена?

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## Piston2010

АП!!!

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## Svirf

> Лот №36
> Машинки на пульте управления большая 70грн, маленькая 40грн (нет пульта)
> Вложение 2612882


 продайте мне большую с пультом  за 50.
В детстве небыло)))))
тел в личке.

----------


## Gambrinus

Прочитал всю тему. Спасибо за позитив!

----------


## Piston2010

Всегда пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## MANIKYR

такое ощущение, что затонувший корабль со дна подняли, обсушили, разобрали и продали))))))))))))))))))

электрокофеварки с песком, состарившаяся кукушка в часах)))))

----------


## Piston2010

ну почти корабль.... всего лишь подвал на даче

----------


## Наталия_конвалия

> Лот 44 - цена? Утюг.


 Повторюсь. Цена со скидкой?

----------


## Svirf

так что чудо печь есть ещЁ?

----------


## Piston2010

чудо печь продана.

----------


## Svirf

грусть!!!

----------


## mawa18

А что насчёт лодочных моторов???Они проданы?

----------


## Piston2010

маленький продан. остался большой!

----------


## Spearfishman

Лот №67
Стеклянные бутыли на 30 литров 4шт и 20 литров 2шт Цена: 30 литровые 100грн шт. 20 литровые 70грн шт.

Еще в наличии?

----------


## Piston2010

бутлей уже нет

----------


## Svirf

ЕСЛИ МАШИНКА ПОД РЕМОНТ. ТО ОТДАЙТЕ МНЕ Её ЗА 30?? Вряд ли кто то возьмЁт под ремонт.

----------


## Юлия юрист

здравствуйте! есть еще секстант в наличии?

----------


## irbis-07

Лот №71 Два микрофона с держателем СССР 40грн - наличие?

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## Piston2010

АП

----------


## Silver man

лот 36, 43, 116 есть? Будьте добры ответить в личку пожалуйста

----------

